# Gingerbread Latte Recipe



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

For a few weeks of the year my wife likes to indulge in Gingerbread lattes, so an obligatory purchase of Gingerbread syrup was made last week.

The way I build my Gingerbread latte is;

Add 1oz Gingerbread Syrup to 300mls (1/2 pint) fresh Whipping Cream and stir in

Pour into a Cream Whipper (my tool of choice is the Stainless Steel 1/2L model)

Add in 1 x 8gm N2O charger

Shake vertically 5 times

Place into the fridge whilst preparing an espresso and steaming the milk

In an 8oz mug I add in 1oz espresso, 5oz milk and top with the cream & serve

I'm told by my guests that this is the best strength, and that the gingerbread taste is not overpowering

The whipped cream will store for a few days and just needs to be shaken 5-6 times before being used

You may wish to squirt a little cream into a shot glass before pouring to ensure no blockages are in the nozzle before aiming at your cup (or there will be milky coffee everywhere)


----------



## Simon888 (Dec 14, 2010)

That sounds really nice!

Thanks for the recipe


----------



## Divine (Dec 26, 2010)

Hi Glenn. Where do you buy your syrups, and which brand would you recommend? I've been looking to buy the gingerbread & Irish cream (sugar-free, if possible) flavours. I have previously been recommended Torani by a guy in the states, but I couldn't find a retail stockist in the UK.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Welcome to Coffee Forums UK

I usually buy DaVinci Gourmet from from CoffeeHit although they are running their stock down to focus on other coffee accessories

You could try Malmesbury Syrups - they have a great range and all that I have tried have been lovely. They are not mass produced and a lot of love and care goes into each bottle

I also quite like the Monin syrups (mainly for use in milkshakes) - these are available from Coffee Creations


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Searching for ratios of syrup to cream and found my old recipe. Using Monin syrup this year. My wife is making them tomorrow whilst wrapping presents.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Glenn said:


> My wife is making them tomorrow whilst wrapping presents.


Impressive multitasking...


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Way too sweet for me but Mrs WD enjoys the odd coffee with Monin Gingerbread syrup

Works really well in hot chocolate too


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Monin syrups are readily available from most supermarkets. Good value for occasional use imo.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

jonc said:


> Impressive multitasking...


I won't get to see it as I will be at the La Marzocco event on London - watching UK Coffee in Good Spirits, UK Latte Art comps and enjoying some coffee / beer etc


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Might give this a go closer to Christmas. I've not been making much use of the cream whipper recently


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Glenn said:


> I won't get to see it as I will be at the La Marzocco event on London - watching UK Coffee in Good Spirits, UK Latte Art comps and enjoying some coffee / beer etc


Not sure if we bumped into each other that night but I remember having a conversation about liquid gingerbread recipes... Was that you?


----------

